# A close shave! My husband won't be happy!



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It is just like when you say to a hairdresser I only want an inch off and you sit there and see them take at least three and say nothing! When I spoke to the dog groomer this morning, I said I just want his face and bottom tidied up, she persuaded me just to have a little off the body to tidy him up so I agreed. I now have a very shaved poodle looking dog! My husband will go nuts, almost worth it to see the look on his face when he comes in tonight! I know it will grow back, and she did a brilliant job his is so tidy, but I just keep laughing at him because he looks so strange! Is this a common first grooming experience and how long before he is my shaggy dog again?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I laughed the first time Wilf was groomed, I don't think the groomer was very happy, every time I looked at him i couldnt stop.It was short but I didn't dislike it, you'll be used to it by the time he comes home xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sometimes the fluff of a first groom is intense, running wet hands over your pup will help bring some curl back.


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you have any pictures you can post?? I bet he looks a lot like most peoples poo's after a groom but first time can be a shock. Millie always has a boufant head which I wet down as soon as we are home!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes pictures - we need pictures!!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Would love to see a picture! I've just been through the post grooming shock with Pepper!!!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I think that this is fairly common after a groom, but it is unfortunate if the groomer didn't listen to you. The last haircut we got Scarlett is really short and I laughed every time I looked at her for a while, but it grows back and she is still cute as ever!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Yes pictures - we need pictures!!


I am trying, but admit defeat Will see if my other half can help me later, me and technology aren't best friends the http bit has me confused.


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

We laughed after Lexi's first groom last weekend! And she also looks very poodle like, but very cute. I aslo can not manage to post a picture.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if you use photobucket it is the easiest way...upload to photobucket then copy the img code into the text of your post...easy easy


----------



## Kirstymark4 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have my 6 month old booked in at groomers on tue, bit worried only want a tidy up mainly her head , defo want a sissor cut any ideas what to ask for ??


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I think if you firmly say scissor cut only, you should be ok as they couldn't have done anything as short as Arlos without using clippers. Good Luck!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We just can't work out how to upload pics but will persevere, we didn't upload photo bucket as our computers security classed it as high risk?

Anyway we are getting used to Arlo with his short cut, my husband was taken a back, but that night we were mesmerised by him, everything seemed different and funny He has definately been more nervous since his cut, I wonder if its because he can see more, he has developed a fear of big trees and doesnt like lorries that never bothered him before. 

Im glad I wasn't alone in my first reaction to his first cut, and have to admit I am willing his hair to grow a bit.

Getting a cockapoo is not just like getting a new dog its a whole new experience, wouldn't swop my boy for anything.
:ilmc:


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes that is true.i like gingers hair like it is now a little longer .but her hair is so curly and very tight curly.it is so hard to comb and get the knots out of.so we take her to the groomers and get her cut short,and all so it is a lot cooler for her .she pants very easily now that it is warmer,and with my big yard and her with the run of it she picks up fleas .i have to bath her a lot to get rid of them. so we cut short ,but I love long Haa haa


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

can you see how tight her curls are ,we can hardly get down to her skin.it is so thick ..but so beautiful it is like we gave her a perm Haaa Haa


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ginger has a gorgeous coat


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I upload pics straight from computer file.

Press Go Advanced at the bottom of the message box. Then click the paperclip icon. It'll open a browse box find the photo you want on your PC and open it. Then click the upload box in the browse box. You can attach up to 5 pics this way, just upload each one before selecting another.
If your pic is big you may need to resize it.
Keep trying - we want to see super trim Arlo. Kiki is being trimmed on Thursday. X


----------

